

FreeBSD on EC2 status - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-on-ec2/

======
cperciva
Poeple on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4823739> were asking about
FreeBSD on non-HPC instance types, so I figured that submitting the main page
with information on FreeBSD/EC2 might be useful...

